

Google announces Google Voice - rogercosseboom
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/here-comes-google-voice.html

======
lux
Not surprised, but very disappointed that this is still US-only (once it
launches beyond existing Grand Central users).

~~~
adammika
At least they've finally done something with their Grand Central acquisition.

